# Is it possible to be pregnant with twins and have no morning sickness?



## AmberLynn (Dec 2, 2008)

I post alot in here, because IM all over the place thinking about this baby!

EVERYONE thinks I'm having twins. I've alredy gained 5 lbs at 8 weeks, and breasts are HUGE. I'm extremely tired, and hungry constantly, but no sickness..

Friends of mine are having dreams about our twins, etc... One girlfriend of mine had a dream in which she was babysitting for me, and already knew some of the names we had picked out through what they were called in the dream!!!

I am unsure.. When I first found out about the pregnancy I heard twins in my head.. now im not so sure...
My first prenatal visit is the 31st at 9 weeks and 3 days. Can I request an ultrasound to confirm?


----------



## MamaChicken (Aug 21, 2006)

I didn't have morning sickness, just lost my appetite for a few weeks. Absolutely no sign that it was twins, even after I saw two babies on the ultrasound. I didn't even feel movement early, which a lot of twin moms do.

You can certainly ask. My MW had a little portable US in the office and when we couldn't hear a heartbeat (I thought I was 12 weeks) she took a peek - two babies, two yolk sacs, implanted on opposite sides of my uterus. It was cool that we could see so much detail so early.

Good luck!


----------



## AmberLynn (Dec 2, 2008)

Because I've gained so much weight (4.5lbs already) I'm thinking it's either a really big boy, or twins. Unless I'm farther along than I am. I can't remember my last period, but im thinking it was kind of light since I have so many tampons left over....

Who knows...

Either way, im hoping at almost 10 weeks theyll be able to show me, if I ask... Is it easy to get one? or is it alot of work? Should I call and have them schedule that as part of my appointment alredy??







:







:







:


----------



## talk de jour (Apr 21, 2005)

Yup. Morning sickness has nothing to do with the number or size of the babies; just your individual physiology.


----------



## AmberLynn (Dec 2, 2008)

my hubbies from st louis. I am trrying to convince him to move us home so much. I hate las vegas!!!!

I am feeling 100% positive its a boy... but i felt like it was twins when I initially found out. My friends are saying boy and girl twins.
We'll see!


----------



## talk de jour (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmberLynn* 
my hubbies from st louis. I am trrying to convince him to move us home so much. I hate las vegas!!!!

I am feeling 100% positive its a boy... but i felt like it was twins when I initially found out. My friends are saying boy and girl twins.
We'll see!

St. Louis is awesome -- keep buggin' the hubby! =D


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmberLynn* 
Because I've gained so much weight (4.5lbs already) I'm thinking it's either a really big boy, or twins. Unless I'm farther along than I am. I can't remember my last period, but im thinking it was kind of light since I have so many tampons left over....

At this stage, even a "big" baby is about the size of a peanut, so the baby's size has really nothing to do with how much weight you have put or how big tour tummy is. I always look 4-5 month pregnant already at 8 weeks: part of if it is bloating because of hormones. Part is that I have a small torso and probably not much room inside (people always asked me whether I was having twins or triplets - My tummy looks gigantic at 40 weeks). And of course, partnof it is the extra weight, from eating more due to more hunger - particularly if one is lucky not to have morning sickness. I embarassed to admit it, but I put so much when I am pregnant that I am ecstatis I have only gained 8 lbs so far (12 weeks)

After 20 weeks, how big your tummy measures will be a better indicator of a possible twin pregnancy, but even so, it is not 100%.

So yes, I would get an ultrasound but that's because seeing the heartbeat is really important to me. If you want to rule out or confirm twins, that's a valid reason too, so tell your doctor.


----------



## nancy11 (Jul 30, 2007)

I gained a ton of weight early -- probably about 5-10 pounds within the first two months. There is only one baby. I also couldn't hide the bulge within that time-frame. Still only one baby at 22 weeks, measuring normally.

And, scans can miss two babies, it's not unheard of... especially early on.


----------



## georgiegirl1974 (Sep 20, 2006)

my aunt never had morning sickness with my twin cousins.

I don't think weight gain or boob size at 8 weeks is indicative of anything. My boobs grew an entire cup size by 6 weeks (with DD), and she was the only one in there.

As for requesting a u/s, some OBs don't have u/s machines in their office and/or wont do a u/s unless it is medically necessary. At your first appt, your OB/MW will feel how big your uterus is (during an internal exam), and it doesn't match up with your LMP (your uterus feels 12 weeks big, but you think you are 8w along), then they might order a u/s.


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

yep. sickness has nothing to do with number necessarily. but keep in mind it's not at all weird to bloat up and gain a lot of weight at first. in the first 2 weeks my breast practically doubled and I bloated up looking 10 weeks pregnant. only one baby though =)


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

I've averaged a lb per week and have looked 4 months pregnant from the time I got a BFP, but I just have one in there.









But many OBs now do dating u/s as a routine thing, and if you're unsure of when your last period was, they'll probably want to do a dating u/s anyway, and as far as insurance and such goes, that is typically considered a "medically necessary" u/s if you don't know your dates. So if you want a dating u/s, just say you don't know when your last period was.


----------



## dividedsky (Jul 24, 2006)

very possible - i was kinda nauseous for 2wks, but never to the point where i threw up. i blame the prenatal. after i stopped taking it i was totally fine. i'm 27wks now and i feel great, no aches no pains no nothing, and i'm short, too... you really have no way of knowing until you get that u/s


----------



## lj2blessed (Dec 22, 2008)

You can actually call now to ask if you will have an ultrasound at your first visit. You can ask in regards to "do I need my bladder to be full", they won't mind that - and you'll know whether or not they are planning to give you one. Since you are a bit farther along (not at 4 weeks) and unsure about timing, they will probably give you an ultrasound to more accurately "date" gestational age.

Morning sickness depends on your body reacting to the changes and hormones...don't worry about not having it. I'm 25 weeks and haven't puked once, but am carrying a healthy baby girl!


----------



## catters (Nov 20, 2007)

my best friend had identical twin daughters and had some mild nausea for about two weeks, from about week 8 - 10. LUCKY!!!!


----------



## dearmama22 (Oct 20, 2008)

I agree with others- sickness or even the amount of weight you gain has nothing to do with how many babies you might have growing in there!

Every body is different- some people gain no weight at all, others gain a ton, some are very sick for months, others not at all..

I was(am) NEVER sick. I think it's the weirdest thing ever, but I'm grateful for it!

and congrats to you!!!!


----------



## cearbear (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm a twin (both girls) and my mother never had morning sickness- just food aversions.

At my 8.5 week appt, I had gained 4 pounds and definitely see the bulge. I'm also petite though and very thin so I think the extra couple really makes a difference. I don't think 5 pounds is that much!


----------



## AmberLynn (Dec 2, 2008)

I was craving soup before I even realized I was pregnant. I literally ate soup every single day, of varying kinds for about a month and a half, and now I can't even stand to think of eating soup. hahah, So the aversions thing, I understand.
I just feel like I'm growing so fast.

so far, 3 of our friends have had dreams about our "twins" and the number of people thinking its twins keeps growing. I'm just going to stop thinking about it. I eat plenty. and husband is a chef, so he makes me whatever I feel like eating, and also makes sure he throws something protein and iron rich in the mix. He's great. Having an amazing classically trained chef in the house is one of the perks of pregnancy for me!!! The other day I made him break all of his rules andmake me turkey burgers and mac n cheese. I HAD to have it. He let me get away with eating like that ONE day. But he barely touched his. hahahaha it was exactly what I wanted!


----------



## AmberLynn (Dec 2, 2008)

Becoming more and more convinced I am having twins. Officially everyone who knows we're expecting is POSITIVE it's twins. I have a belly already (from my heavy eating, Id assume) and am still beyond exhausted.
My mothers best friend/god mother ran the tarot (which I don't use for FACT, just for fun) and asked if it were twins.. And it answered that it was. She ran them 3 different times, and always the same answer. all really good cards, too. and even if it turns out not to be true, it was alot of fun to think about.
Twins!!!! I am kind of switching to the team of wanting it to be... It sounds like such an amazing experience, and a beautiful miracle... My husband and I is hoping it is now too.. So much fun!


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

Good lu ck









I didn't have any morning sickness with my twins (or with any of the kids)


----------



## DeannaK (Jul 11, 2005)

No morning sickness here. Just extra, extra tired and super hungry. I'm still hungry! And now that there's less room for food, (29weeks) it means I'm hungry even more often.


----------



## j_p_i (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm 21 weeks and never had morning sickness. No twins though, I don't know if that makes a difference regarding morning sickness or not?? I had some slight nausea along the way but never actually got sick. And I was able to keep my appetite during the first trimester.

And just as a side note, I had a psychic/tarot card reader tell me I was having a boy, and I'm having a girl. I think she picked up on the fact that I believed I was having a boy? Who knows









Good luck mama!


----------



## AmberLynn (Dec 2, 2008)

I definitely have had tarot readings be wrong before. Well, not so much wrong, but interpreted incorrectly.

This was clear on twins. It didnt specify sex, since really just knowing if its twins or not was my only question.

Im excited for the 31sT!!!!!! finally, i'll get my questions answered! ONE OR TWO PEOPLE! ONE OR TWO!!! ahahahah


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

One more bit of anecdote: My mother is a twin, and her mom didn't have any morning sickness ever-- not with the twin set, and not with their older brother. My mom didn't have any morning sickness with any of her kids (all single) and I haven't had any with my pregnancy (my first, I'm 20 weeks). I think it's more based on your individual body.

Good luck either way it turns out


----------



## j_p_i (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmberLynn* 
I definitely have had tarot readings be wrong before. Well, not so much wrong, but interpreted incorrectly.

This was clear on twins. It didnt specify sex, since really just knowing if its twins or not was my only question.

Im excited for the 31sT!!!!!! finally, i'll get my questions answered! ONE OR TWO PEOPLE! ONE OR TWO!!! ahahahah

Well good luck, the 31st is quickly approaching!! Do twins run in your family? (Sorry if you've answered this before, I was interested in answering and haven't quite read all the other responses!)


----------



## AmberLynn (Dec 2, 2008)

There's twins on my fathers side. my great grandmothers brothers were twins, but I think that was due to having so many previous births...

My mothers side is a mystery. She was adopted. Which is another thing thats worrying me, since we have no family history on my mothers side at all. SHE could've been a twin for all we know! Hahahah My mom is like 100 lbs soaking wet, and 5 feet tall. I, however, am 5'8" and 135 (now 140) becuse my dad was 6'3". hubbys side is supposedly due for twins on his fathers side, but i dont know if thats relevant or not?


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

I am curious to read an update as whether the premonitions in your case were correct, because in my personal experience (and by seeing it play out in other pregnant women's lives), they rarely are.

The twin feelings are also very common, though most of those pregnacies end up being singletons after all. Probably wishful thinking because so many women dream of conceiving twins, but it also makes me wonder whether maybe some of those singleton pregnancies were in fact cases of "disappearing twins" (miscarriage of only one of the babies"


----------



## Cherr85 (Aug 20, 2015)

Ok so I know this was from over 6 years ago but I really want to know, was it twins?!


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

Pretty sure it was a boy born July 29th if you look at her signature.  But that doesn't mean it wasn't twins in early pregnancy. It is more common than people know (scientifically) to start out with twins but have one be reabsorbed by the time anything is seen and people assume it was always a singleton. Life and birth is a mystery still...


----------

